# AC Sunday



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Headin out to satisfy my itch to waste time and money on BlackJack. Wanted to stop and pop at a few areas around town while im down there. Suggestions on where to go what to target and what setups might be in order? Definately bringing pluggin rod along with kastmasters and hopkins...


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

think im bailing on this idea. winds look like not gona cooperate. might try luck at spsp.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, wind is gonna be hawkin all week end.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

bump for suggestion

i go up to AC pretty often in the summer, and i would like to spend a day to just fish and not gamble. any spot? bait? setup?


----------



## surfrod (Nov 30, 2005)

*brigantine*

goes across the bridge and fish brigantine.


----------

